# Kirksville, MO - F, Senior, Mimi(B7)



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10746413

HI... I AM MIMI . I AM A GORGEOUS BLACK AND TAN GERMAN SHEPARD DOG. I AM EIGHT YEARS YOUNG AND FULL OF LIFE. I AM HERE WITH MY 5 YEAR OLD BABIES. WE HAVE NEVER BEEN SEPARATED AND WE ARE HAVE A HARD TIME. aLL 3 OF US HAVE SPENT OUR LIVES ON CHAINS AND I WANT BETTER FOR MY CHILDREN SO THEY KNOW THE LOVE OF A HOME WHERE THEY ARE WELL TAKEN CARE OF. i AHVE MANY GREAT YEARS AHEAD OF ME SO PLEASE COME AND VISIT ME.
ALL DOGS OVER 6 MONTHS OF AGE WILL BE SPAYED/NEUTERED BEFORE GOING TO THEIR NEW HOMES. IF THE PUPPIES ARE UNDER 6 MONTHS OLD WE DO REQUIRE A $40.00 DEPOSIT THAT IS REFUNDED WHEN WE HAVE VERIFICATION OF STERILIZATION. ALL DOGS/PUPPIES HAVE RECEIVED A DA2PPv VACCINATION AND A DEWORMING.


----------



## margaret13 (Jan 21, 2008)

Very pretty girl.
Info about her mix son removed by Admin.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

How sad!! Someone please call about her and her babies and see how much time they have left!! This is ridiculous- life on a chain and then all sent to the shelter!!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Is there anyone close that can go and take better pics of her???


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with her expenses.

Please send me a PM if help id=s needed.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Updates?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

any hope?










> Originally Posted By: Wisc.Tigerhttp://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10746413
> 
> HI... I AM MIMI . I AM A GORGEOUS BLACK AND TAN GERMAN SHEPARD DOG. I AM EIGHT YEARS YOUNG AND FULL OF LIFE. I AM HERE WITH MY 5 YEAR OLD BABIES. WE HAVE NEVER BEEN SEPARATED AND WE ARE HAVE A HARD TIME. aLL 3 OF US HAVE SPENT OUR LIVES ON CHAINS AND I WANT BETTER FOR MY CHILDREN SO THEY KNOW THE LOVE OF A HOME WHERE THEY ARE WELL TAKEN CARE OF. i AHVE MANY GREAT YEARS AHEAD OF ME SO PLEASE COME AND VISIT ME.
> ALL DOGS OVER 6 MONTHS OF AGE WILL BE SPAYED/NEUTERED BEFORE GOING TO THEIR NEW HOMES. IF THE PUPPIES ARE UNDER 6 MONTHS OLD WE DO REQUIRE A $40.00 DEPOSIT THAT IS REFUNDED WHEN WE HAVE VERIFICATION OF STERILIZATION. ALL DOGS/PUPPIES HAVE RECEIVED A DA2PPv VACCINATION AND A DEWORMING.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

She was picked up this morning and is safe.. From what I've read, she'll probably live out her life with her rescuer!


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: KShortShe was picked up this morning and is safe.. From what I've read, she'll probably live out her life with her rescuer!


More great news! Keep it coming!


----------

